# Honfleur Aire



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if the aire at Honfleur is still full of itinerants?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I can't answer that for sure but I can offer an alternative?
The Aire was 9€ last year.
For 13€ with ACSI card this site just 3k away has ALL facilities including FREE wifi
http://www.campinglabriquerie.com/
BON VOYAGE

EDIT actually it's quoting 15€ plus tax on the website I'm not sure they can charge more than the scheme prices?

EDIT again
It seems the top price is now 15€ but should include VAT
http://www.campingcard.co.uk/gb/en/rates-explained/inclusive/uc33-l2-n658.659/


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

They weren't Itinerants, they were fairground workers - the fair was in town during December / January, and all the fairground workers stay on the Aire.

Seems pretty reasonable to me.

We stayed there in December - just pulled in amongst them, and they were all very friendly.

There must have been several million quid's worth of Travel Trailers, Fith wheels and RVs. I loved the fact that most of them were towing trailers which, when they opened them up, contained washing machines and tumble driers!

The only problem was that they'd plumbled themselves direct into the main electricity supply to the Aire, and run their drain hoses across the road.

Anyway, I presume they'll have moved on by now.

Morph.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Morphology said:


> They weren't Itinerants, they were fairground workers - the fair was in town during December / January, and all the fairground workers stay on the Aire.
> 
> Seems pretty reasonable to me................
> 
> Morph.


So, they were itinerants (not necessarily a derogatory word) 

We have quite a few itinerant MHF members.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Ah yes, fair comment. I stand corrected.

I was harking back to a thread just before Christmas entitled Honfleur Warning!!! which said:

"We have just pulled into and straight out again from the large aire at Honfluer. The place is packed out with Gypsies and travelers full of wild dogs and horses. Now sat for a few days overlooking the marina at Fecamp"

Morph.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Morphology said:


> Ah yes, fair comment. I stand corrected.
> 
> I was harking back to a thread just before Christmas entitled Honfleur Warning!!! which said:
> 
> ...


There is an alternitive which I posted on the thread you mention

"For anyone with a scooter, push bikes or who doesnt mind a little walk there is another Aire just outside Honfleur at LA RIVIÈRE SAINT SAUVEUR. About 2 miles up the road near the motorway. Its a small village and the Aire is free but services are 2e for water and 3e for electric.

Quite pleasant but there is a bit of noise from the motorway flyover which is about 300 metres away."


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

barryd said:


> There is an alternitive which I posted on the thread you mention
> 
> "For anyone with a scooter, push bikes or who doesnt mind a little walk there is another Aire just outside Honfleur at LA RIVIÈRE SAINT SAUVEUR. About 2 miles up the road near the motorway. Its a small village and the Aire is free but services are 2e for water and 3e for electric.
> 
> Quite pleasant but there is a bit of noise from the motorway flyover which is about 300 metres away."


That one is in the database Barry, but could do with a bit of an update on the info, how about submitting a photo and quick review?.....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5267

Pete


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

barryd said:


> "For anyone with a scooter, push bikes or who doesnt mind a little walk there is another Aire just outside Honfleur at LA RIVIÈRE SAINT SAUVEUR. About 2 miles up the road near the motorway. Its a small village and the Aire is free but services are 2e for water and 3e for electric."


Yes, you can see that aire from the Pont du Normandie. Looks like it only holds about 10-12? Handy as a stopover but, although we do usually carry push bikes, the whole point about the Honfleur aire is being able to amble in for something to eat & drink, or just to wander about. 2 miles is a bit more than an amble 

If you just need to pull over for the night, then the car park between the two bridges at the Pont du Normandie is peaceful (and free).

We've also stayed at the Aire de Bolleville, which is pretty spacious and quiet.

We stay at Honfleur quite a bit if we're headed to/from Brittany / West coast. I try and do a full days work, go home and pick the 'van up, take an early evening shuttle to Calais (Eurotunnel), and drive to Honfleur (2hrs 30). We can often get there before the restaurants shut. Coming back, we often overnight there the day before our crossing back. Spend the evening in and around the bassin, leisurely breakfast, pootle up to Auchan at Bolougne for some last minute shopping and to fill up with Diesel, then take an afternoon shuttle from Calais.

I know Honfleur is a tourist-trap caricature of itself, but at least it's picturesque, just off the peage, and you get a good choice of places to eat, so it makes a great first or last night of the trip, and I'm not about to let a load of (itinerant!) fairground workers spoil my holiday.

Morph


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

stayed at the alternative aire one night & thought ourselves very clever no one else there then at 6 o'c next morning got knocked up and told to move they were setting up the market, only pulled onto carpark and had breakfast and enjoyed the market not sure but think it was wednesday's


----------



## Zube (May 27, 2008)

We stayed on the Honfleur aire on March 7th/8th this year to visit the vet before returning home.

There were only the motorhome fraternity there probably 20+ vans each night, mostly Belgians.

There were no services on although you could empty your cassette there but no water to rinse. Price was 9 euros a night but don't know how many people paid - there certainly weren't any checks. Last year we stayed there a week later and all services were on but it was still very cold at night this year and they had probably delayed turning the water on.

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > There is an alternitive which I posted on the thread you mention
> ...


Done but strangley I couldnt find a photo so nicked on of the Tinternet.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks mate, it all helps.  

Pete


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peejay said:


> Thanks mate, it all helps.
> 
> Pete


Now Ive finished my website I might have some time to put a few more on.


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

We will be there in two weeks time, first stop on the way to Spain or Portugal (it's not been decided yet). We try to stay on a Friday night just to see the market on Saturday, well worth a few hours, then on our way Sunday when there is a lot less traffic.


----------

